# Danny Gatton stringing and tuning technique, we've come a long way!



## ihunda (Nov 17, 2012)

I was browsing for some Bonamassa / Gatton lessons for blues and caught that little gem:



MY GOD, We've come a long way since then!

Tuning

Use your telephone to get a F!
Tune low E string to F
Tune A string from fourth frets of low string
And tune back to E on the low string!

Stringing

Wrap a lot of strings, enough to fill up the posts!
Be careful when tuning, do not pass pitch or it will slip on you when adjusting in the opposite direction! 

Man, we have the easy life, we're so lucky now! Better strings, locking tuners, automatic chromatic tuners etc...

Those guys were amazing 

And he's endorsing jazz picks already


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 17, 2012)

They had all that stuff back then, Gatton was just so awesome he didn't _need_ them. They didn't call him "The Humbler" for no reason.


----------



## birch (Nov 17, 2012)

Danny Gatton is a monster. Love his solo on sleepwalk. For some reason whenever i hear him the whole 'tones in the fingers' thing really hits home.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 17, 2012)

Like Max said, Gatton was so amazing he didn't need that shit. The whole phone dial tone to tune is freaking boss. 

I do love me some locking tuners though.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 17, 2012)

ihunda said:


> Tuning
> 
> Use your telephone to get a F!
> Tune low E string to F
> ...



PITA, but cool as fuck to me in a strange way


----------



## ihunda (Nov 17, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They had all that stuff back then, Gatton was just so awesome he didn't _need_ them. They didn't call him "The Humbler" for no reason.



I am ashamed to say I just discovered Gatton a few days ago..
He's an endless source of inspiration so far!


----------



## ihunda (Nov 17, 2012)

birch said:


> whenever i hear him the whole 'tones in the fingers' thing really hits home.



Exactly, this guy could plug into anything and sound like a million bucks it seems


----------



## ROAR (Nov 17, 2012)

Greatest guitar player ever. Ignore GG.
Danny Gatton will make everyone look like a bumbling fool.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Nov 17, 2012)

I've never heard the tip before about spreading cigarette ashes on your fingers for better pick grip. I think I'll pass on this tip.


----------



## ihunda (Nov 17, 2012)

^this, I'll stick to my jazz max grips as well!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 18, 2012)

ihunda said:


> Tuning
> 
> Use your telephone to get a F!
> Tune low E string to F
> ...




 This is some complex music theory bullshit. I use my ear.


----------



## ihunda (Nov 18, 2012)

^so that means you have an ear that's tuned to concert pitch??

We're a bit luckier in Europe, dial tone is A440!


----------



## ihunda (Nov 18, 2012)

ROAR said:


> Greatest guitar player ever. Ignore GG.
> Danny Gatton will make everyone look like a bumbling fool.




Thanks for the video link, I agree this guy is amazing


----------

